# Control de luz por control remoto de tv.



## monomauro (Jul 16, 2010)

Hola colegas , hoy me trajo una inquietud , la cual me trae una incertidumbre , quiero comentarles que en éstos dias he estado diseñando un circuito el cual pueda controlar una o mas lámparas incandecentes de 220v mediante un relay que esta gobernado por un 555 en funcion monostable .

Ahora bien, el problema es que me decidí utilizar como activador de pulso o el que genera la señal, un fototransistor común pero que ocurre, el foto transistor recive una señal IR muy debil del control remoto por lo cual para activar el circuito se lo debe acercar a 5 cm aprox . mi inquietud es saber cómo puedo mejorar la distancia a 10 mts aprox. para que el fototransistor leea la señal ? Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## kal00 (Jul 20, 2010)

Checa éste circuito que te dejo acontinuación:







Es un detector de nivel infrarojo. La parte que te interesa está entre D2 siendo el fototransistor y el pin 7 de IC2B, siendo la salida. Lo que esto hace es amplificar la señal del fototransistor, y regula el rango con un potenciometro (R7), y lo que sale lo mandas a la pata 2 del 555 para que te lo active. Aquí estan las partes:


```
Parts:

R1_____________10K   1/4W Resistor
R2,R5,R6,R9_____1K   1/4W Resistors
R3_____________33R   1/4W Resistor
R4,R8___________1M   1/4W Resistors
R7_____________10K   Trimmer Cermet
R10____________22K   1/4W Resistor


C1,C4___________1µF  63V Electrolytic or Polyester Capacitors
C2_____________47pF  63V Ceramic Capacitor
C3,C5,C6______100µF  25V Electrolytic Capacitors

D1_____________Infra-red LED
D2_____________Infra-red Photo Diode (see Notes)
D3,D4________1N4148  75V 150mA Diode
D5______________LED  (Any color and size)
D6,D7________1N4002  100V 1A Diodes

Q1____________BC327  45V 800mA PNP Transistor

IC1_____________555  Timer IC
IC2___________LM358  Low Power Dual Op-amp
IC3____________7812  12V 1A Positive voltage regulator IC

RL1____________Relay with SPDT 2A @ 220V switch
               Coil Voltage 12V. Coil resistance 200-300 Ohm

J1_____________Two ways output socket
```

Espero te ayude. Saludos.


----------



## monomauro (Jul 20, 2010)

hola colega ! gracias por tu ayuda pero me arme un circuito que anda con un 555 y un bc4027 el cual se activa por un fototransistor , lo que yo queria saber es como poderlo prender con el conrol remoto de tv desde una distancia de 10 mts , utilizando el fototransistor , sino me veo obligado a intentar mediante un receptor de tv . saludos y gracias


----------



## kal00 (Jul 20, 2010)

Por eso te dije _"La parte *que te interesa* está entre *D2* siendo el fototransistor y el *pin 7 de IC2B*, siendo la salida. Lo que esto hace es *amplificar* la señal del fototransistor, y regula el rango con un potenciometro (R7), y lo que sale lo mandas a la pata 2 de *tu* 555 para que te lo active."_

Necesitas ésta etapa de amplificación para poder usar tu circuito a mayor distancia. Lo más sencillo que pudieras hacer es ponerle un transistor normal al fototransistor para que aumente la señal.


----------



## monomauro (Jul 22, 2010)

ok lo probare , gracias colega por esta ayuda . saludos


----------

